# Beko 42'' LCD dark vertical lines



## blackhawk13 (Mar 14, 2010)

Hi!
My Beko 42'' LCD (3yrs. old) has 3 vertical dark lines. They are not patches or etc, just vertical lines. They are darker than the rest of screen. And it's hard to see them when the screen is bright, but when the screen is dark green or other dark colours they are noticable and its very annoying.
I would appreciate any help...


----------

